# House phone makes an unusual sound without any dial tone.



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

I've recently moved into a new house and one of the other people moving into the house has connected the phone service, hopefully to the house.

However as I've just recently installed a cordless house phone, I've tested the line and found that when I pick up the phone to see if there is any connection I get an unusual sound, I'll include a recording of it in a sec, and when trying to dial our number, I get sent straight to the message bank.

Without this resolved I do believe that it may cause problem with our internet, which should be put on soon, if not later.

Any suggestions as to who I should call to get it checked out?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 22, 2009)

thats what my phone sounds like also...im not sure u have a problem,can u dial out?


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> can u dial out?



No, unfortunately, I cant.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 22, 2009)

Connect a phone to the outside interface box and see if it happens there... if not, then the problem is inside the house.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2009)

First, you need to get your hands on a wired phone that is known to be good.  This basically simplifies matters by ruling out wireless interference, problems with the handset (mic and speaker), and problems with the base.  Once you prove the phone is not the problem, move on to trying multiple jacks with that phone.  If more than one jack has no dialtone, it is time to phone the company to check for line problems.

It sounds to me like the lines are just picking up interference from whatever is close bye and no actual signal is getting through.  That is, there's nothing there to hear.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Connect a phone to the outside interface box and see if it happens there... if not, then the problem is inside the house.



Where would this be?



FordGT90Concept said:


> First, you need to get your hands on a wired phone that is known to be good..  ..ruling out wireless interference... ...Once you prove the phone is not the problem, move on to trying multiple jacks with that phone...
> ..picking up interference..



I doubt it is the phone, though I will definitely test another wired phone in case. I do believe there is only ONE phone jack.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2009)

Miscelaneous Gamer said:


> Where would this be?


In these parts, it is a white/beige/gray cube about the size of an apple or orange.  Wires go in to it from the ground.  Usually it is at the rear of the property or somewhere out of plain sight.





Miscelaneous Gamer said:


> I doubt it is the phone, though I will definitely test another wired phone in case. I do believe there is only ONE phone jack.


Oh noes.  Best to check the box then. XD


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Connect a phone to the outside interface box and see if it happens there... if not, then the problem is inside the house.



Before he messes with that box he better make sure he will not end him self with a fine or even possible prison time.

What i did last time was to add a phone to were the cable came in the house so i could see if it was the cable in the house or not.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Before he messes with that box he better make sure he will not end him self with a fine or even possible prison time.
> 
> What i did last time was to add a phone to where the cable came in the house so i could see if it was the cable in the house or not.



Good point, I'll leave that box alone then.

And could you elaborate on what you mean about adding a phone to where the cable comes into the house? Where exactly did you put the phone?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2009)

Miscelaneous Gamer said:


> Good point, I'll leave that box alone then.
> 
> And could you elaborate on what you mean about adding a phone to where the cable comes into the house? Where exactly did you put the phone?



well were the cable comes in the house which in my case was in the basement.  Added plugs to the wire

I added this about 3 feet in were the cable comes in the house.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00024EFW8/?tag=tec06d-20

Another thing you could try is to find the closest plug to the out side and disconnect all others if possible to see if the problem is after that plug or not.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

AsRock said:


> well were the cable comes in the house which in my case was in the basement.  Added plugs to the wire.
> I added this about 3 feet in were the cable comes in the house.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00024EFW8/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Another thing you could try is to find the closest plug to the out side and disconnect all others if possible to see if the problem is after that plug or not.



Uh, yeah, that's what I mean about there being only one Jack, I believe I made a mistake with my word association, there is only one plug for anything phone related. And there is no cable exposed anywhere in the house, I cannot use one of those couplers.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2009)

Miscelaneous Gamer said:


> Uh, yeah, that's what I mean about there being only one Jack, I believe I made a mistake with my word association, there is only one plug for anything phone related. And there is no cable exposed anywhere in the house, I cannot use one of those couplers.



ok, you know were the cable comes in from out side ?.. it has to come in from some were as how are they going to install the wire if they come ?.

Sounds like you might have to call them in but i'd keep a eye on them for sure and how they plan\replace it.  And ask about prices as if they replace a wire that leads into the house they will charge you even if the fault is on the same wire thats outside that leads in most likely..

Have you checked the wires in the plug were the phone plugs in ?.  And as some one else said try another phone.  

Make sure they wires are connected in the right order too which might be tricky to find out.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

AsRock said:


> ok, you know were the cable comes in from out side ?.. it has to come in from some were as how are they going to install the wire if they come ?.
> 
> Sounds like you might have to call them in but i'd keep a eye on them for sure and how they plan\replace it.  And ask about prices as if they replace a wire that leads into the house they will charge you even if the fault is on the same wire thats outside that leads in most likely..
> 
> ...



I'm not an electrician, I cant and will not try anything with the wires. I doubt I need to get anyone in to replace anything, yet, I'm just curious about the sound and as to what it may mean. The sound I hear is about the same volume as someone talking through the phone.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 22, 2009)

From the sound of it, which is hard to diagnose that way; I would say ring-ground or crossed with battery.  If you have a NID(network interface device) you need to open up there and see if it is still there, on the field side- toward the C.O.(Central Office).

After reading a little, yours might be called NTD(network termination device) and could be were your network boundary point is.  Still should be a little grey box.

If it (the trouble) is on their side they will fix it, but if it is on your side, they may charge you to fix it.

If it is copper, it aint that hard. Should be (two wires)twisted pair - tip(ground) and ring(battery).

This may help understanding NID testing:
http://www.mefeedia.com/entry/how-to-test-your-phone-line-if-you-have-noise-or-static-on-the-line/14393936


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

95Viper said:


> From the sound of it, which is hard to diagnose that way; I would say ring-ground or crossed with battery.  If you have a NID(network interface device) you need to open up there and see if it is still there, on the field side- toward the C.O.(Central Office).
> 
> After reading a little, yours might be called NTD(network termination device) and could be were your network boundary point is.  Still should be a little grey box.
> 
> ...



To be honest, I still haven't found it (the NID or NTD) yet, it's dark now and I'll inform the rest and/or the phone company when they come to check it out, if need be.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

Unless this is it. :shadedshu

I wouldn't think so though. Never know.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 22, 2009)

Also, if your place was wired before 2002 or so you might not have a NTD(NID), they might have taken it to the first inside jack.

That just looks like a inside wiring point, unless that is a black cable(drop) going in the top.  The NTD(NID) will have a cable or drop(small black cable) coming to it.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Also, if your place was wired before 2002 or so you might not have a NTD(NID), they might have taken it to the first inside jack.
> 
> That just looks like a inside wiring point, unless that is a black cable(drop) going in the top.  The NTD(NID) will have a cable or drop(small black cable) coming to it.



Well, it certainly does have a cable in the top, it's painted green though. I'll pop open the box and see what goes on, on the inside of that box.

-
Ah, it's nothing, a hard wiring point it'd be. Buncha multicoloured wires and doo-flicky bloody connections that make it seem like it's just for elecetericitie.


----------



## onry (Apr 22, 2009)

is your phone service provided by your internet provider?


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

onry said:


> is your phone service provided by your internet provider?



No. Nor is our internet yet connected either.


----------



## onry (Apr 22, 2009)

then something is wrong with the phone wiring in the house.
if all the phone jacks are ran to the nid (where the phone service comes into the house)
it could be just that line.
if the lines are run in sequence it could be any of them. one bad phone jack can mess up the signal on all of them in that case.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Apr 23, 2009)

onry said:


> then something is wrong with the phone wiring in the house.
> if all the phone jacks are ran to the nid (where the phone service comes into the house)
> it could be just that line.
> if the lines are run in sequence it could be any of them. one bad phone jack can mess up the signal on all of them in that case.



That could be it, we had the Technician come this morning. He replaced the wire that goes up the pole and out to the NID or NTD up where it connects to the house, that wasn't it. He then noticed two cables coming out of that box and into the house. We can only find one Phone plug in the house.
He cut one of the cables and the whole thing was fine. It was a hidden wire, possibly to another hidden phone plug, that was causing interference. Since we're only using that one we can find, we have no problem with that other missing one not working.

Honestly, very convenient. We called them yesterday roughly at 5:40pm, and he was in by 7:50 this morning tapping at things and looking at the lot. No bill either.


----------

